# how to get virtualization support in laptop



## durga_kamakhya (Oct 15, 2011)

I am having a Dell Inspiron 1440 laptop. This does not have virtualization support.I want  Virtualization Technology support in this laptop.

Can I  get motherboard replaced what are my options?
Where to email/ask/phone etc etc....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 15, 2011)

Your processor Intel T4200  does tot support virtualization. You'll need a new laptop that supports it


----------



## durga_kamakhya (Oct 17, 2011)

That is what the point is what is new in new laptop? Motherboard or Processor I wont be able to spend 35-40 K for a new laptop.Let me know virtualization support comes in CPU or Motherboard and then I will ask my shopkeeper as what can be done.


----------



## friendlynfunky (Oct 21, 2011)

You need to look for Processor for installing Vmware ESX4.0 on your  laptop on Vmware Workstation .For Vmware specific post your query in Vmware Communities and they will let you know the best deals .

Some laptops with good Vmware Support that I found from Vmware Community :-

Dell Latitude D630 with 3GB RAM works like a charm ( with VT on , of course)

Dell Latitude D630 w/4GB RAM, and it works pretty well.

Hp nx7300 cpu intel T5600 w/3GB RAM

HP EliteBook 8730w - 08 GB Memory,T9600 Duo Core Processor

Dell XPS1710 laptop with 4GB RAM and uses for ESX 3.5 and View 3.0

Dell Latitidue D620 with a T7600 @ 2.33 GHz and 2 GB RAM.

Dell XPS M1710 2 GB RAM 


Thanks
G


----------



## kathak (Oct 21, 2011)

durga_kamakhya said:


> I am having a Dell Inspiron 1440 laptop. This does not have virtualization support.I want  Virtualization Technology support in this laptop.
> 
> Can I  get motherboard replaced what are my options?
> Where to email/ask/phone etc etc....



where are u located?


----------



## durga_kamakhya (Oct 24, 2011)

I am located in  and my only deal is to get a new processor.Buying a new laptop is not possible for me as I am unemployed from past 11 months.


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2011)

You don't need virtualization support, Vmware and all virtualization software will run fine on your laptop just add another 2gb ram to your laptop and you are ready to go.


----------



## durga_kamakhya (Sep 9, 2013)

I was writing programs that are for cpu scheduling, page table walk, and most importantly which work with Xen ,I  hope now you understand now why I was asking all this.


----------

